# Galah hanging upside down from the Electrical wire where i live..So Funny Photo here.



## LynandIndigo

*HI. Everyone!!! This afternoon there was so much noise going on in the Paddock just across the road from we live anyways i went out and had a look and there were over 50 Galahs all going silly they got a scare and flew up onto the wires so i got the perfect photo of one hanging upside down on the wire... I am so thrilled with the photo.. I zoomed in on it.. So there were a few people that wanted to see a Galah hanging upside down from the Electrical Wire... Please enjoy these photo's i only got the one photo of the galah hanging upside down but took photo's of some of them on the ground..They were all being silly this afternoon and you should of heard the noise of them...This is so funny..*

Galah Hanging upside down from the Electrical Wire.. 


Feeding on the seed.


----------



## AnimalKaperz

They are funny....and beautiful! I love galahs! Great pics, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

AnimalKaperz said:


> They are funny....and beautiful! I love galahs! Great pics, Lyn!


*Thank you Lynda i was there in the yard at the right time to get this photo pretty silly galah he looked like he was enjoing it. Glad you liked the photo..*


----------



## aluz

This is awesome, Lyn! Thank you so much for the galah's photos, especially the first one of the funny fellow hanging upside down!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> This is awesome, Lyn! Thank you so much for the galah's photos, especially the first one of the funny fellow hanging upside down!!


*thank you Aluz... I am glad you liked the photos. I was lucky to be there at the right time... I was so happy when I took this....*


----------



## Jedikeet

Haha the one hanging from the wire is saying "Weee lookit Meee!". Great photos and thanks for sharing, Lyn!

We are babysitting a bird like this at our store for a customer and she can say many things like "Hey baby!" and "Are you okay!". I will take some photos of her tomorrow to show you.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Haha the one hanging from the wire is saying "Weee lookit Meee!". Great photos and thanks for sharing, Lyn!
> 
> We are babysitting a bird like this at our store for a customer and she can say many things like "Hey baby!" and "Are you okay!". I will take some photos of her tomorrow to show you.


*Glad you liked the funny Galah. Yes he was saying Weeee lookie at meeee. That will be nice to see a photo of your bird in the shop you can show her this photo she will laugh...*


----------



## BudgieBudds

Great pictures Lyn! That is so awesome! They sure are goofy birds


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lyn --
The first photo is a superb shot! I love it. 
Thanks so much for sharing these with us.*


----------



## Kate C

I think he looks like he is saying, Ooops Sprung. You caught me.

Wonderful pictures Lyn.


----------



## Jonah

Love the pictures Lyn...thanks for sharing...


----------



## BudgieSweet

That first photo is priceless! Such a classic!
I wish we had galahs in america


----------



## Jo Ann

*Galah*

Great pic Lyn. It makes me think of the caption: "Hang in there baby!!" Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## LynandIndigo

BudgieBudds said:


> Great pictures Lyn! That is so awesome! They sure are goofy birds


*Thank you they sure look like goofy birds..*



FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn --
> The first photo is a superb shot! I love it.
> Thanks so much for sharing these with us.*


*Thank you DebI thought the first photo was really good to I had to aim shoot to get the right photo I got it yesterday...I might send it into the paper.. Glad you liked the photos I love to show you all of our beautiful birds...*



Kate C said:


> I think he looks like he is saying, Ooops Sprung. You caught me.
> 
> Wonderful pictures Lyn.


Thank you Kate...Silly Galah was Sprung in the action......



jonah said:


> Love the pictures Lyn...thanks for sharing...


Thank you Randy..



BudgieSweet said:


> That first photo is priceless! Such a classic!
> I wish we had galahs in america


Thank you maybe you can come to Australia to see these one day,.



Jo Ann said:


> Great pic Lyn. It makes me think of the caption: "Hang in there baby!!" Blessings, Jo Ann


thank younJoAnn.. It does remind of the caption Hang in there baby...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Great pic Lyn. It makes me think of the caption: "Hang in there baby!!" Blessings, Jo Ann


JoAnn maybe one day you can come to Australia and see these wonderful birds...


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*It really is amazing to me that those birds are so desired here and are just gorgeously in the wild there  I would love to move to Australia just to watch them everyday! I guess our take our own native birds for granted *


----------



## LynandIndigo

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *It really is amazing to me that those birds are so desired here and are just gorgeously in the wild there  I would love to move to Australia just to watch them everyday! I guess our take our own native birds for granted *


*Thank you Jill. You will love Australia if you come out here to live... They say that Australia is the land of the Parrots...if you look up this title you will see what I mean YouTube it... Glad you liked the photos... *


----------



## SPBudgie

*Brilliant photos, Lyn, especially the little upside down bloke!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Brilliant photos, Lyn, especially the little upside down bloke!*


_Thank you Ollie. Glad you liked the Wild Galah... They are silly when they hang upside down they also do this when it rains..._


----------



## kspudz

Haha, silly bird!  Galahs are such characters. Thanks for posting the photo, it's a good one!


----------



## LynandIndigo

kspudz said:


> Haha, silly bird!  Galahs are such characters. Thanks for posting the photo, it's a good one!


_Thank you Kelly glad you liked the photo..They are really silly birds they like to silly things..._


----------

